# Why the lack of Viking Profish Comp entries????????



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi Guys and Girls.

As most of you (hopefully know) we currently have a brand spanking new Viking Profish to give away via our special competition. Thread here viewtopic.php?f=51&t=16862

However since we launched the comp in early June we've had only 2 entries.... :? The previous Viking comp saw us inundated with entries from members seemingly desperate to win themselves a new yak, however this one has had a bit of a slow start and I'm wondering WHY we haven't seen more entries as yet...... :? :shock: :?

Is it because you don't know about the comp?

It it because you're a slack-arse and can't be bothered entering?

Is it because you haven't found the right 'moment' as yet??

Is your camera at the repair shop?

Or are you merely waiting till the last minute to submit your winning entry?????

The comp is open to all members (ith more than 50 posts or 3 months membership) and entries will be judged by members then a random draw will take place to decide the winner. Currently we only have 2 entries so Arpie and Zipper are both in with a 50% chance of winning $1700 worth of kayak.

So.....as mentioned, I want to find out why YOU haven't entered yet. :?

Please explain...... :lol: :lol: :lol: ;-)


----------



## ronotron (Nov 27, 2007)

My guess is that everyone is waiting to the last minute so there entries remain a surpise and pueople can't 'borrow' ideas from those already submitted..


----------



## theclick (Jun 25, 2007)

I would enter but most of my ideas are beyond the realms of legality.

I think when you ask people to go over and beyond what they usually do for a competition, it gets a bit hard. So asking people to do things they normally wouldnt do only really draws out a few over the top type people.


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

hold it...that means...if i put in an ent......oops nothing to see here boys and girls


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

Astro said:


> hold it...that means...if i put in an ent......oops nothing to see here boys and girls


Yep, for anyone wanting to enter you will automatically be included in the top five at this stage :lol:. I'm just waiting until the last few days to put my entry in.


----------



## theclick (Jun 25, 2007)

Well there is a strategic advantage to not entering it till late, as then people wont see what you have done and be able to top it


----------



## ausbass (Feb 15, 2007)

I think its because most people on the forum already have a kayak and they dont want/need/arent allowed to have a nother one, which mights as well be sold to gain some money to buy other stuff.
So i think thats they veiw it as being greedy and are letting the yakless member shave a crack at the profish.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

theclick said:


> I think when you ask people to go over and beyond what they usually do for a competition, it gets a bit hard. So asking people to do things they normally wouldnt do only really draws out a few over the top type people.


I think, when the prize is valued at such a large amount (hell its worth $1700 for chrissake!) that requiring people to put in a bit of effort to give themselves a chance of winning isn't such a big ask. Fair enough if you simply can't be bothered or don't want the prize, but this comp really isn't asking anyone to do anything too difficult.

*Step 1*. Print out Logo. *Step 2*. Take logo with you. *Step 3*. Take photo in 'interesting situation'. *Step 4.* Submit photo to AKFF. *Step 5*. Win Kayak!

As others have mentioned I thought that people would be perhaps 'keeping their ideas to themselves' hence the lack of early entries and as such I'm expecting a flood of entries at the last minute.

However if you have an entry then theres no reason not to submit it now (copycats entering similar shots after yours will be taken into consideration when judging!), so my advice is to get your entries in!

Cheers


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

I'm still waiting for the papal visit. Those white robes are crying out for some more bling


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Peril said:


> I'm still waiting for the papal visit. Those white robes are crying out for some more bling


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Thats the spirit Peril. I can see it now. Peril paying homage to the Pope, receiving the holy bread and slapping a Profish Logo on his forehead while madly clicking away.

Good luck with that Dave..

hey, maybe you can offer him one of your fishes to go with his bread? :lol:


----------



## ausbass (Feb 15, 2007)

Peril said:


> I'm still waiting for the papal visit. Those white robes are crying out for some more bling


that could be arranged as i know someone who is going to world youth day, where the pope is visiting.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

aus_bass said:


> Peril said:
> 
> 
> > I'm still waiting for the papal visit. Those white robes are crying out for some more bling
> ...


yep shouldn't be too crowded. I think they're only expecting 250,000 people. :shock:


----------



## theclick (Jun 25, 2007)

If you can get a sticker logo on his pope mobile Plexiglas you'd be in business.


----------



## Baldy (Oct 1, 2007)

I dont have a printer/scanner or any real need for them[its cheaper to get the odd digi pic printed at bigW or the like I think] So no intention to buy one.

Also I live in Tasmania where its currently 1986 :roll:

Pathetic as it may be, im willing to pass it off as an excuse 

Cheers
Baldy


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Ahhh Peril , now you've played your trump card ;-) , what an idea , and since i am Catholic and an Acolyte and they are calling for Acolytes to distribute Holy Communion , theres my chance , i can see it now , AKFF makes the headlines , and Viking Kayaks receives Papal Blessing :shock: :shock: , and the plan is ,,,,,,,, please Holiness would you mind holding this while i give out Holy communion ,,,,,,,,, SCOOP , alright Dave , seeing its your idea , i guess i better share , you can have the kayak on any day not ending in Y . :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

bazzoo said:


> , i guess i better share , you can have the kayak on any day not ending in Y . :lol: :lol: :lol:


What a generous nature you have Baz, bless you my son 8) :lol:


----------



## Derro (Apr 30, 2008)

Interesting I have a good idea, though do not qualify to enter


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

First Ive heard of this comp today, doesnt seem to have anything to do with fishing, so thats why I most likely wont enter.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

i have a cunning plan


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Uhh,

You mean I don't have to catch a fish? to enter?

Would a photo of injuries caused by King George whiting be eligible? under the rules?
I would love a new yak!

Cheers all Andybear  

Proudly sponsored by Dr. Plotnicks Red pills


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Ahh well planning on entering but just need the right moment to display the logo on and it may be happening soon :twisted: 
Then I need someone to take the photo that is more of a challenge 8)

Cheers Dave


----------



## fishydude (Dec 30, 2007)

I've been waiting for a reply back from wacko jacko, with the photo of bubbles wearing the t-shirt with the emblem on it. :shock: I have also sent a copy of the pic to nasa to see if they'll get some snap shots of it on the moon... :shock: No not the real moon :roll: . The studio that they used for the moon landing filming...lol. I also sent one to the cia to see if they could organise the military to get me a photo of it being held by an alien at area 51. So I've got plenty in the pipelines, I'm just waiting on the replies. :wink: OOOh! there's a knock at the door now...Hmmm. White unmarked van.
Cheers
Mike


----------



## AndyC (Feb 29, 2008)

A fishing contest? Heck yes.

An essay on why I desperately would like to win a Profish? How many pages do you want?

A competition for a creatively written and illustrated trip report? No worries.

Hell, I'll write poetry, if you want!

But I have read the entry conditions several times and I'm still not just sure what it is that you are asking for .... except that it sounds like it will probably involve breaking the law or making a total ass of myself .... the more 'publicly', the better?

I really can't imagine how pleased Viking Kayaks will be to have their good name associated with the nutty antics of dozens of AKFF'ers, all vying for the title of 'Most outlandish Stunt' in order to win a profish. What a way for that company to make the news :shock:

Maybe I just got old.

Cheers All,

AndyC


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

I don't think you have to break the law to be entertaining.
The comp requires us to place the logo somewhere interesting or funny.
Stick it on the side of a Hobbie, on the Queen Mary, in a magazine rack surrounded by playboy mags, etc etc etc.
It is really just asking us to be entertaining.
You don't have to write Profish on the side of the opera house, just think of something that will give us a giggle.

that's my 2p's worth


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

i'm still waiting for that strategic moment to happen.... living in a small country town does have its disadvantages....


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

It might be a Tasmanian thing, but I am with Baldy and Andy on this one, more from the point of view of I don't think I know how I could compete with ideas like getting news readers to hold up the logo etc......

Maybe Tassie is just a bit too out of the way for this one. Or maybe I am getting old too :lol:   :?

Please don't take it the wrong way, I just don't have any inspiration for this one that I think would compete. If I get a sudden brainwave, after I get out of out patients, I'll submit an entry :lol:


----------



## Aquaholic (Apr 1, 2008)

I,m sorry but I see this comp as one that only a few lucky people can enter, people with contacts .......or single guys that don't have a family to feed while they are in prison.
Don't get me wrong....I wish you well....but we can't all enter it.....


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

I dropped all ideas of entering as soon as i saw the rules, can't think of anything interesting at this stage, a celebrity would be good, none around here or coming to town.

I saw Chooper Read on T.V last night him holding a sign with the words "join AKFF now or i will cut your bloody ears off " would have been my entry if i lived in Underbelly city 8) :lol:


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

As Leftie says, this comp does not require you to live in a big city or use a public monument/celebrity figure to show your entry. I can think of plenty of ways of using the logo creatively (which dont involve the harbour bridge or a big brother contestant), so heres my brainwaves (thinking as I type). If I too wasnt a mod I'd be hatching plenty of plans to win.

1. Re-create the logo out of seaweed or make a giant Profish logo sandcastle.

2. Get the logo tattood on your arse (JT nearly did this in Airlie Beach)

3. Help a little old lady across the street, (while sticking the logo to her back or shopping trolley while she's not looking)

4. Spraypaint the logo onto an old bedsheet and hoist it up a flagpole or drape it over a bridge.

5. Throw the A4 paper logo into the monkey enclosure the zoo and get a photo of a chimp wiping his arse with it.. :lol:

8)


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

For those of you who are worried about 'copycat' entries should you submit yours early, you are welcome to pm your entry to me and I'll register it in the comp, only revealing it after the entry date has closed.


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

Just flashed on a ripper, might get an entry in after all ;-)


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

Not flashed like flasher, but flashed like a LSD flashback :shock:


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

leftieant said:


> So all those snapper have been a mere hallucination!
> 
> I'll just go back and adjust the fishing comp points...


No they are real ;-)


----------



## zipper (Feb 27, 2008)

i've had a good one since the start of the comp and it all relies on house water polo tomorow.
will post pics in the next few days

cheers


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Davey G said:


> 1. Re-create the logo out of seaweed or make a giant Profish logo sandcastle.
> 
> 2. Get the logo tattood on your arse (JT nearly did this in Airlie Beach)
> 
> ...


Thanks Davey those ideas sound much more doable, the original brief that mentioned Kevin07 led me to believe you were looking for very way out there stuff. I stand corrected, and my brilliant 5 year old has an idea he tells me 8) , but he just has to think of it he said :lol:


----------



## AndyC (Feb 29, 2008)

Quote "Now, with this competition, we don't want your standard 'pretty sunset' or '30cm bream' photos. We will be looking for photos that get the logo out into the public eye as much as possible. We will be looking for creativity, humour, opportunity and public exposure." Unquote

Question DaveyG .... How will getting this tattooed on someone's arse get it into the public eye? Sounds nasty :shock: And as for public exposure, you can get arrested for doing that kind of thing!!

The emphasis seems to be on getting the logo 'seen' as much as possible. Do I have that part right? If so, then at the risk of sounding like a boring old coot, I do think we need to keep in mind that we want to project the Viking Profish image and AKFF in a positive light. Good luck to all who enter. It will be interesting to watch. 

Cheers All,

AndyC


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWeZanqUAAC5fgEAQUKGAGq/QPAo/7/+gMADmWxFPQaCZJk2ppo09TE00ZMRoRT0mj1BoAAAAANA1PSZSaPIho9IaZDQANAXQVIk3faEGKD23FF8eGu17sByaZCiBhLAwl9ecUFofLNe/KNqmUgrvUsEmBL8oHBYRMsYWHOETmxNc5jC/DCwyA1an1ctAsxW+0nfdTAsjF0AbigMZFvGDmo3j9CxkBMSL4B16jMjKSMq1q+aeuYUYUyfjqkiOUo9Qe6ycyzSSq0vodPKE5LE5hXMupsoVy7E/V2Gj20dYUzU1jc6YWzi0+yc6FgXlAQUIowMqwwS5J9Mk5k/AYCFoG0QrDEM/+LuSKcKEhzLU9Sg=


----------



## zipper (Feb 27, 2008)

i hate that sorry guys the tatto idea is already taken. damit davey! :twisted:

cheers


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

AndyC said:


> The emphasis seems to be on getting the logo 'seen' as much as possible. Do I have that part right?
> 
> AndyC


Hmm, I guess the wording I used in the conditions could be seen as confusing. I'll try to clarify.

I guess what we are after is an idea that is different, creative and unique. Yes getting yourself on telly holding up the logo is one way of potentially doing it. Alternatively if you have a terrific idea that involves you, the logo, a goat and an electric razor then that's OK too.

I guess what we'd like to see is entries that make us say 'gee thats clever', 'wow, that was a great idea" or 'why didn't I think of that!". I'm guessing that the winning entry is going to be simple yet clever.

I hope that clears things up a bit..

Cheers


----------



## Aquaholic (Apr 1, 2008)

Ahhhhh....now I understand.
How many entries can we put in?
And you haven't said it yet...but I'm guessing no photoshopping, right?


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWWs3cBgAACFfgGAQcIeAArBgEAo+7/+gMACmCKeSnk2KjTTTNT9U9QNPQmIYaGTIGRiDEyaGmBKptBNJ6npqbUaAaA9R6nqHO8rIRcT9v2+o024eyfDG/QPsj86ECpCdK61bqRkDKThxWL2lMalAe5xeOHS1JAjHk4bAQWzMJ03PBLYJU5saIh6XMqc6ssI9zhMPCUUPzbBcl3NKOaSJXbh4hkMrgYmIke/2DIjYrvMm7ZE1TZk68Nii2cELTtK8c8UH8XckU4UJBrN3AYA=


----------



## Marky10 (Apr 25, 2008)

AndyC

I've broken the law and made a total ass of myself for a lot less. :lol:

Unfortunately I don't qualify for the comp.

I'm thinking of some ideas suitably disgraceful just in case the rules are relaxed. :twisted:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWXYP4TkAABjfgAAQUKHqCgAikio/7/4gIACJEU2k00ABk9I0AGmQammmVPTU9J6JoxBkDTepCkCHqYGaLXnAcHIc9UsJpKBJT2RhTXsydeRkmJYEfEEQ67dj7faQVPRO2ORj5Ear0A9kqFFpIBlHvZNa6pDN0FTTSE9RcwzqE2uvFB4ay2hUV5sQeCNzyv5n+LcIEF5Q/F3JFOFCQdg/hOQ=


----------

